# DIY Outrigger Project



## pmurphy

Well, I just finished my outrigger project this afternoon despite the rain. I haven't had the chance to test it out yet. That will be tomorrow. I did get a semi test in yesterday with just one on and I could really tell the difference. 

Here's the specs: Outriggers themselves are back to back 5" x 11" lobster bouys pieced together with 1/2" PVC. The rest is 1-1/4" PVC. Its mounted into my rod holders so I gave myself new rodholders by putting in two cross fittings on the outrigger arms. These actually work better than the originals. They are much easier to reach and I angled them back for trolling better.

I can't wait to test them out in Pensacola this summer. That's mainly the reason I built them just for a little more stability in rougher waters. I really don't need them over here in Mississippi but I think I'll get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## hdvw1

were did you buy the lobster buoys?


----------



## pmurphy

http://store.hamiltonmarine.com/bro...-seamaster-50-case-45-box-174773/4,33529.html


They come in a bigger size too but this one works just fine. I actually took it out and tested it in a pond today. I was able to stand up in it and I could fully lean over the edge of the kayak w/o fliping.


----------



## Ivarie

Be careful around the scuppers. You don't want to stress them too much. They are the weakest point on most poly boats.

Otherwise, well done.


----------



## Herculined

Did you make sure your paddle wouldn't hit the bouy before you glued it together? I almost made that mistake once, luckily I hadn't glued it together.


----------

